# Heart rate during the shuttle test



## nocknee (3 Sep 2009)

I've read that the recruit's heart rate is measured during the shuttle test. Problem is, even though my aerobic fitness is high (5k in 18:03) and I'm an experienced runner, my heart rate goes a fair bit higher than most people's. The resting rate is below 50, but during a race it could go above 200, which is not normal for a 32 year old! Will this be a problem?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2009)

You have read WRONG.

Heart rate is measured prior to the shuttle run, not during.

The step test is another matter.


----------

